# The New Intern



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

(Before we begin, this is my first time doing the whole RP thing,but I'm willing to try it at least once, I wanna try a furry role play based on my characters world, in a mischievous cartoony scenario, and I'm a bit nervous, so here we go) ( Your also allowed too make revisions to this original scenario, kind of like a critique in a way)

freesound.org: Sci-fi Laboratory Ambience by qubodup

  Dearg:  I'm at my lab, It is 2:00pm and I'm working vigorously on my new experiment. The sound of clanging metal and swirling electrons fill the room. I wipe the sweat off my brow and I say to myself.  "Yes! it's finally finished, my reversal experiment is complete!" As I gaze at the hulking tower of metal and glass.  I turn over to the interns working near me and I give a suspicious grin. "Welp  looks like I need a few volunteers to test out my machine, care to help out?. The interns start to give me feverishly nervous looks.

I walk over to my desk to grab a few waiver forms for them to sign.  The interns start to shuffle away quietly while my back is turned. "don't worry it shouldn't be too dangero......aww dammit" " Pfft who needs them" I scoff. "I can do this by myself" As I walked back to my machine very surly. I suddenly hear a knock at my front door..."I'm coming!" I yell.  The knocking intensifies as I walk closer to the door. " I said I'm coming" I open the door. "Hello?" There is nobody there. Puzzled but then I"m startled by a voice from behind me (HI!!)  0_0''


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

One of the interns who stays behind eagerly takes one of the forms and begins checking it over curiously while the scientist answers the door. He isn't wearing much other than cargo shorts and as best you can tell looks like some weird cross between a monkey and a lizard but with a set of horns sprouting from his head. He looks like he is genuinely reading the form over and not really paying much attention to the scientist going off to open the door.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Where did you come from? was that you banging on the door?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

Seemingly preoccupied with reading the form the creature looks up for a moment hearing the scientists voice. He looks toward the door then back at the scientist.

" Uh, well i stayed while everyone else left i think ". He looks over to where the other interns were.

" . . . well i was busy reading this form, so i don't believe it was me " *scratches head*


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

hmm..never mind, you seam eager enough, once you've finished signing the waiver, come with me. 

(breaking Kayfabe: i think I'm going to put this one on hold for tonight, it's kind late where I am =P )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

(*whimpers* Oki then : 3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

One of the other interns, though not as much as the others in terms of knowledge in science, kangaroo in appearance, with white fur and ivory-yellow hair, is leaning his back against the wall as he stares at his cellphone, totally oblivious to what's going on.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Dearg walks back up to the intern at the desk, are you finished? good. Now follow me....and you too my friend, as he looks at the other one that is clearly playing flappy bird on his phone.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

Dearg said:


> the other one that is clearly playing flappy bird on his phone


(I'm not playing flappy bird ! XD I'm playing "Blood and Glory" !
*cough cough totally not referring to the RP "Blood and Honor" cough cough*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

The creature gets up and stretches a bit having finished looking over the form and goes to follow the scientist.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Dearg proceeds to lead them deeper into lab. The creature is in a state of awe as we pass by the machines and apparatuses. It almost sounds like music to him. In fact he makes up a tune in his head while walking.






The intern stops humming to look at something for a moment.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

- Sooooo what're we doin' now ?

The cellphone-playing intern gets his eyes off the screen long enough to ask the question and look around for a minute before getting back to his device again.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

The creature looks like a kid in a candy store, looking over at the various pieces of equipment as they move through the lab. It feels like he may dart off when no one is looking seeing the curiosity flood through his eyes but he proceeds to follow, only stopping for a moment when something in particular grabs his attention.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Dearg stops to wonder what he is looking at, What is it? He ask. Oh that, that's one of my older experiments.  It converts energy into a solid form. Really good as a home made battery maker.  The other intern is still nose deep in his phone.  Dearg with a very annoyed and grumpy look, walks over to him and swipes his phone away.  No phones beyond this point, it messes with the instruments!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

The cellphone intern looks at Dearg in annoyance :

- Well excuse me !

He picks up the phone and puts it back into his pocket :

- What do ya wanna show us, hm ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

The creatures ears perk when he hears the explanation of what he is looking at and speaks while looking very curiously over at it. " Converts energy into something solid? " He repeats what he heard while looking at one of his paws then back at the experiment.

" Would it be ok to ask for a demonstration? " His eyes are filled with eager curiosity and you can see a faint glow of strange energy floating about within the yellow of his eyes.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Of course, he turns on the machine, it lets out an electric hum. He then proceeds to type something into the console. the hum starts to rise and rise. The machine cranks out something that looks like a small glowing cube. Here we go, one solid form of energy. Be careful though, sometimes they tend be a bit..(zap!)..unstable. The cube lets off a discharge, raising his fur on all ends. The intern snickers a bit.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

The cellphone intern looks at the demonstration in awe and immediately turns to "the creature" standing near him :

- Son, can you do that ?... Focus/materialize pure energy into stuffs like that ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

The creature chuckles seeing the scientist getting zapped. " . . . Sorry i didn't mean to "  After settling down he turns to face the other intern.

- " Well i can do something similar although only with my own energy. Just when i thought there was nothing like me in this world, i apparently have something in common with a machine " He chuckles some more at the thought


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Dearg shakes his fur back to form. I could have sworn I did it right, oh well.  Now then let us proceed with what i originally wanted to test. They walk a bit further until they stop at a lumbering giant of metal and glass. This is my newest experiment. The Reversal machine, haven't thought of a name yet, it can reverse anything, even peoples age, but i haven't tested that ye.... uh....where is the creature? the intern with the phone  looks at him and shrugs. He then hears giggling off somewhere in the distance. (the shenanigans start )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

(You probably don't know, but the cellphone intern, named Jin, and the creature, named Yaru, are father and son, respectively)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

(Also, if I may ask... please don't act for my character, yes ?)



Dearg said:


> the intern with the phone looks at him and shrugs.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (You probably don't know, but the cellphone intern, named Jin, and the creature, named Yaru, are father and son, respectively)





Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Also, if I may ask... please don't act for my character, yes ?)


(oh sorry, alright then )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

The creature seems to have dialed in random numbers on the machine trying to copy what the scientist did but simply ends up being zapped. He looks slightly pained for a moment but shakes it off with a giggle only to realize the scientist has gone ahead of him, he proceeds to drop to his fours and run slowly to catch up. " S-sorry, i got sidetracked " *He scratches his head while crouched and looks over at the machine they are passing*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

The cellphone intern looks at the creature with a smile :

- Always a curious fella, eh, son ?

He rubs the fur on the back of the creature's head as he follows.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Umm...right >_>. I don't think I caught names earlier, you are?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

The creature stays crouched and lets out a nervous chuckle in embarrassment at the other interns words as he rubs the fur on the back of his head. - " Yeah, well there is some pretty amazing looking stuff here dad "

The creature looks up from his crouched position with his arms hanging off his knees at the scientist to reply - " Well i'm Yaruzaru, but feel free to call me Yaru " He gives the scientist a warm smile as he finishes speaking


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice to meet you. Anyway, I need one of you to step inside the machine. The glass doors opens, a vat of fog pours out from the door.


----------



## Julen (Jun 30, 2016)

A human guy knocks the door of the science lab. He has short brown hair and brown eyes. Average fit. He wears heavy boots, military looking digital camo pants, a grey hoodie with the sleeves up and aviator sunglasses (even tho he's inside a building)

- hellooo? I've heard you need volunteers here? Am i right?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes, please come in, we are just about to begin!


----------



## Julen (Jun 30, 2016)

- okay then
He gets in and looks around
-what's all this shit about?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

We are about to test my Reversal machine, please take a seat. First we should probably test it on a inanimate object. Dearg places a rusty old tea kettle inside the glass tube,  With flip of a switch the machine springs to life.  Flashing lights and all.  You can feel the hum all around you.  The humming intensifies, the light inside the tube spins ever so faster. The computer console shows lines of code that is barley readable by the human eye.  The machines finishes it cycle, and powers down. Dearg opens the door and presents the tea kettle. Ha ha! Yes just as I thought, as new as the day it was purchased. Now we must test it on a living subject.  If this works? i may have discovered how to reverse the aging process.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

The cellphone intern raises his hand :

- Lemme see it for myself.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

He hands him the tea kettle, and walks back to the console.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

Yarus eyes appear to lighten up and he wags his tail in excitement for a moment after seeing the tea kettles appearance from having been inside the machine. He looks at the scientist with a smile briefly before darting into the machine with a curious chuckle.

 " Try me. Maybe it will make my core stronger " He wags his tail eagerly while crouched down inside the machine and looking around the inside of it.


----------



## Julen (Jun 30, 2016)

-yeaaaaaaaaahnope... if you guys don't mind imma take cover behind that desk


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Just hold on a min there, let me reboot the system. He types into the console.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

- @Yaruzaru , you're just over 200 years old, get outta there. If anyone wanna get younger, it's me. I'm literally over 20000 years old here.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

- " Maybe your soul is, but your body is not dad " He chuckles before continuing - " My body is too weird to be worried about anyway, besides science doesn't progress from people twiddling their thumbs. At least let me try it out once " He sticks out his tongue playfully at him briefly when he finishes speaking


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Wait hold on...If this works, then i can  use it on you too. The light turns from red to green, signaling that it is ready to go


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

The cellphone intern crosses his arms with a smirk :

- OK, fine, suit yourself... maybe then you'll fit in my pouch again, hehe...

He looks at his belly, where a pouch is slightly visible. He then playfully puts his hands in it in a casual manner, as how people would usually put their hands in the pockets of their pants or jackets.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

- " I suppose that wouldn't be so bad . . .  " he pauses in thought for a moment, putting a paw to his chin " . . . but i don't know if i want to be stuck in a child's body . . . again " He chuckles awkwardly but still nods at the scientist to say hes ready


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Dearg signals Yaru to climb in the chamber, but not before disaster strikes, a crash is heard in the distance.  A voice over the intercom says: WARNING!  WARNING! SUBJECT: TQBF HAS ESCAPED!! INITIATING CONTAINMENT PROCEDURES!! oh god, not again! take cover he's coming. A figure comes very quick and starts wreaking havoc in the lab.








, (only play like 30 secs of this, or listen the to whole thing if you want)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

The cellphone intern motions his hands, creating a black portal that resembles a black hole in thin air right in the room. From there, a silver chain with a hook at the end shoots out and stops the figure midhway, before wrapping itself around the figure, holding it tight in place.
The black hole then disappears, but the silver chain tying the figure is still there.

- Not. Even. Once. Pretty boy.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Hold him there until one my assistants can detain him. Thank you, lets continue, Yaru please enter the chamber. (what else could go wrong?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

Yaru looks a bit sad to get interrupted as he is about to test the machine but he stands up to look curiously at the creature. - " Dad, don't be so rough, maybe it just wants to play " Yaru chuckles while looking at the figure


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

(Cellphone intern that can do magic stuffs... totally legit XD )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Dearg starts to become more and more agitated and grumpy. In... Please!!!


----------



## Julen (Jun 30, 2016)

What in the Christ is that!?!?!


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

Yaru jumps back into the machine and sits on his paws while looking up, swaying his tail behind him. He feels like the scientist is more eager than he is. " Well, i'm ready when you are "


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Alright! with that disaster out of the way, lets begin. Dearg enters the code in his console. The door closes, and the machine makes that humming noise again. OK since I'm testing on a living thing I should set it to something as minimum as possible 50 years should do it, give or take. He initiates the process.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

The cellphone intern seems worried :

- 50 years as minimum ?... Isn't that a bit too long ?...

He gets a bit close to Dearg :

- Please b-be careful, my son is in there, okay ?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Maybe your right, 5 years...just to be safe. He make some configurations before the machine goes through it's first cycle


----------



## Julen (Jun 30, 2016)

-are you sure about whacha doing doc?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

Yaru is silent inside as the machine goes through its process waiting for the door to open, he doesn't feel anything at first but his body begins to light up inside the machine behind the door.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Of course I am, I've been doing this for a long time. You have to remember, critters live longer than humans. I've been at this project for a long long time. The machine goes into phase 2, the lights inside the chamber spin rapidly.  Everything seems to be going as planned.   Phase 3, the machine revs up. The lights start to flicker all around the lab.


----------



## Julen (Jun 30, 2016)

- god help us all

Said the human in an extremelly sarcastic tone


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

The intern slowly steps back from the machine and looks at it in concern as he gulps nervously. He holds his hands in front of his chest, hoping that nothing would go wrong.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

Yaru looks at his paw from within the machine as the energy in his body traces quite rapidly off his fur and seems to mingle with the lights inside the chamber until it is a blinding light on the inside of the machine. Yaru closes his eyes at this point.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

The last cycle is finished, the machine powers down, and the door slowly opens. Dearg and the rest wait in anticipation as the fog clears.


----------



## Julen (Jun 30, 2016)

-aaaaaaand?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 30, 2016)

The kangaroo gets close to the machine, though still quite a distance from it, and looks inside.

- S-son ?... You OK ?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

a figure leaps out, and tackles Dearg, ooff


----------



## Julen (Jun 30, 2016)

As he sees no difference at all he reacts in the following way:




 (I'M BACK!)
- why? What was all of this about then? What was the point??..


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

The figure looks at the scientist for a moment after tackling him, but he then rather violently dissipates until only a white sphere of energy, not much bigger than a tennis ball is left in its place. The white sphere of light then starts haphazardly darting about the lab.


----------



## Julen (Jun 30, 2016)

Reacts the same way




Then he ducks and covers


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

wha....? the ball of light knocks Dearg back into the chamber, the door closes.  The machine all of a sudden turns on.  Dearg panics. Hey....OPEN UP! He shouts.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

(Jin has reply restriction : 3 )


----------



## Julen (Jun 30, 2016)

The human stands up and tries to reach the machine controls. Then he looks at Dearg
- WHAT THE FUCK AM I SUPPOSED TO DO???.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Jin has reply restriction : 3 )


(thats a thing?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (thats a thing?)


(Unfortunately and it feels pretty random at times *flashbacks of reply restrictions* T_T)


----------



## Julen (Jun 30, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Unfortunately and it feels pretty random at times *flashbacks of reply restrictions* T_T)


( now you know what ben affleck feels 




 )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

(i better wrap this story up then) The machine wurrs faster than before. You can hear dearg yelling, He -e -e- e- l-l -l- p  M- e -e -e -e ! the light inside intensifies. The machine  starts to smoke, the lights start to flicker again.  The engine blows ups.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

(we can just wait for Jin to get unrestricted xD)


----------



## Julen (Jun 30, 2016)

When the engine blows up Julen jumps on Jin, pinning him down to the ground. Then he wraps his hands around his head 
(Yeah)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (we can just wait for Jin to get unrestricted xD)


(how long does that usually take?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

Julen said:


> When the engine blows up Julen jumps on Jin, pinning him down to the ground. Then he wraps his hands around his head
> (Yeah)


(Kinky) (Reply restrict is usually a couple hours give or take T_T but the story wont run away if we just pause anyway : p)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 30, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Kinky) (Reply restrict is usually a couple hours give or take T_T but the story wont go anywhere if we just pause anyway : p)


(ok, need to finish ending result anyway, I'm currently drawing it as we speak )


----------



## Julen (Jun 30, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (ok, need to finish ending result anyway, I'm currently drawing it as we speak )


(Ending result? Wut? ._.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 30, 2016)

(oh my *heavy breathing in anticipation intensifies*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

(BAAAAACK)

The intern sees the engine starting to go crazy and slams his palm onto the ground, creating another black hole.

- Here goes nothing !

He then shoves his hand into it, and when he pulls his hand out, Dearg is with him too. He then quickly carries him away from the machine :


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 1, 2016)

(Fuck Deus-Ex-Machina. We've got Jin-Ex-Machina :u )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Fuck Deus-Ex-Machina. We've got Jin-Ex-Machina :u )


(Black holes solve everything cuz why not )


----------



## Julen (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Black holes solve everything cuz why not )


(Mhm kinky)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Mhm kinky)


(I can pull you in and when you're out, you won't even wanna get married again XD )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Black holes solve everything cuz why not )


(Fuzzy things can solve everything too cuz why can they not?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Fuzzy things can solve everything too cuz why can they not?)


(I would say Cass-Ex-Machina 'cause she can reverse time, but... nah, I'll say Cassette-Machina instead)


----------



## Julen (Jul 1, 2016)

( i know what solves everything!




 )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I would say Cass-Ex-Machina 'cause she can reverse time, but... nah, I'll say Cassette-Machina instead)


(That only exists when there is already Jin-Ex-Machina breaking islands and resurrecting things)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (That only exists when there is already Jin-Ex-Machina breaking islands and resurrecting things)


(You might as well call me Jin the Island-Raper already, for the love of...)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin and Dearg get out of harms way and are quickly lifted in the air by the explosion, they are separated and lie unconscious.  Smoke and fire activate the sprinklers, and it is eventually doused .


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

The ball of light that knocked Dearg into the machine hovers over him, the light fuses with his body.  All goes quiet, the light dissipates


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin feels extremely dizzy at the explosion, and only utters out a few words under his breath :

- Sci-fi... *sucks* !...

He then passes out.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 1, 2016)

(i died xD)


----------



## Julen (Jul 1, 2016)

After the explosion Julen crawls on the floor. Covered by dust and water. He stands up but falls down again. He has an extremelly deep cut on his leg

-dammmmit.... anybody alive?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 1, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (i died xD)


(Cass will attend your funeral very shortly )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 1, 2016)

Dearg said:


> The ball of light that knocked Dearg into the machine hovers over him, the light fuses with his body.  All goes quiet, the light dissipates


( or did some weird dbz thing/like being inside a fox : 3)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

My lab assistant ,who just came back from her vacation, comes running into the building, What happened here? Where is Dearg? She runs to what she thinks is Dearg laying there, but only to discover it is a pile of clothes. She sobs over the clothes. But then clothes start to shuffle and move.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin wakes up to see Dearg's clothes. He then looks around and doesn't find Yaru, or at least his core, anywhere around.
He sees Dearg's clothes beginning to move and immediately starts to feel something weird is going on.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

The lab assistant goes to touch the cloths, then suddenly gasps!
 

(Finished)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin looks at the "baby" Dearg and drops his jaw :

- ... Well then...

He picks Dearg up :

- This is gonna be weird...

He then looks at the assistant :

- Um... any idea to fix this ?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

Not one sound came out of him, only tears, almost like he was aware of the situation and was very sorry.  The lab assistant grabs him, I think all of you should go she says, she points to where Yaru is


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin looks more confused than ever :

- ... Just that ?... You sure ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 1, 2016)

A minute amount of blue energy leaves the scientists body and there is only a very small sphere of light now after it having  gone into the scientist, the blue energy joins up with the white sphere of light. It seems to have calmed down although it is a lot smaller than before and goes to slowly circle around Jin.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

(sorry if that got weird XD, when i get an idea for a drawing in my head, i stick with it)

Assistant: What is that?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 1, 2016)

(weird is interesting : 3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin looks the sphere of light as it circles around him, until he carefully and gently "catches" it in his palms, like catching a firefly. He stares at the sphere for a good few minutes, as if trying to recall something, until he realizes :

- It's... m-my son...

He slowly brings the sphere closer to him, as if he's holding a baby in his hand :

- There, there... daddy's got you...

He then looks at the assistant :

- I dunno what happened, but... well, this is my son. His "core", at least... well, hard to explain, but he's an alien, so...

He looks back at the sphere :

- He said his body is made of pure energy. No flesh, no bone, no blood, nothing... so... I think it'll just take a while before he regrows back like before. Don't worry, I'll take care of him.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

Dearg speaks in a tiny voice: de otha mashween....,

Assistant: what did he say? what are you saying what other machi....of course.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin looks at the assistant :

- Other machine ?... Then... can you... can you help my son... and Dearg too... get back to their original state ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 1, 2016)

*something scratches on the door*


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

I think he means the energy conversion machine.

The assistant runs off, leaving Dearg with Jin. Dearg looking confused as ever, not even remotely remembering what he just told them.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

She returns with the energy conversion machine, attaches a giant hose to the intake. We can treat this as a vacuum and suck the floating energy into the conversion machine.  She then takes another hose and attaches it to the chamber.  She begins working on repairing the console, the chamber was surprisingly intact. Once we have the energy, then we can place Dearg in there and hopefully both will come out the ways they were meant to be.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 1, 2016)

*something knock on the door*


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

The assistant is too preoccupied with whats going on, but she doesn't ignore the noise. Come in! She says.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 1, 2016)

*a fuzzy thing came in after leaving bright blue markings on the door* What's going on in here?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

Assistant: A horrible accident with a lab experiment. and i'm fixing it. She points to the machine and Jin holding Dearg.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 1, 2016)

Just keep it down, I hate being woke up. *walks back out the door and slams it shut*


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

Assistant: jeez louise, and I thought Dearg was grumpy...., She continues her work.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin, at this time having little Dearg in his pouch, looks at the assistant :

- Don't mind her, just continue.

Dearg moving around in Jin's pouch makes Jin blush and his heart race beyond measurement ; the sensation reminds him of the days he kept his son Yaru in his pouch when Yaru was still little.

(Don't mind me, just love having "babies" moving in my pouch is all, and Dearg is too fluffy XD )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

The morning breaks, she lays on the machine exhausted. It's...done.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin slightly holds his hands onto his pouch :

- But but but my boy Dearg-- I mean--... um...

He blushes even harder when he looks down to see Dearg moving inside his pouch.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

hmm...anyway, place dearg inside please, we are ready to begin.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

- ... Okay...

Jin takes Dearg out of his pouch and holds him in his arms for a while :

- Well, you definitely don't wanna remember this... but I do.

He then places him into the chamber of the machine, but looks at him as if he's his actual son, with a warm smile on his face, before he looks back at the assistant :

- Hit it.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

The machine turns on and starting sucking all of the energy floating in the air, the chamber starts to glow a pink hue.  The humming intensifies and the chamber starts to spin, the machine finishes  its task. the door opens.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin looks inside the chamber attentively :

- Sooooo... do we get a "normal Dearg" now, or still a "child Dearg" ?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

They both look inside,  Both Dearg and his son lay there asleep.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin gets in and holds Yaru up in his arms, then slowly places him in his pouch.

- Come on, let's go home, sleepy boy.

He then carries Dearg on his back as he gets out of the machine :

- And you too, big guy...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

Many hours later. Dearg wakes up on a bed, next to Jin, Yaru and the assistant who we now know her name as Jude. What happened? I had the strangest dream.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 1, 2016)

(Jin was slapped with a restriction again)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

(oh jesus, that sucks.  Good session if you come back to this Jin, and thanks for boosting my creative drive a bit, it helped me finish the drawing I showed earlier)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

Jude explained the situation, except the baby part. He holds his hand against his head. He looks over to Jin, and smiles. (thank you). He puts his lab coat back on. 

Dearg: Jude? 

Jude: yes sir?

lets get back to work.  See you around Jin, ...maybe we can hang out more, my friend. 

The intercom goes off: WARNING SUBJECT TQBF HAS ESCAPED ....AGAIN!! INITIATING CONTAINMENT PROCEDURES!!

Dearg aaaah god dammit!!!

(Cue credits and music)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

(As the credit rolls, Jin can be seen dragging "subject TQBF" across the screen with a chain tied around him, before the subject breaks free again, prompting Jin to opens black holes everywhere and shoots chains around randomly, trying to block the subject's path.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Dearg said:


> The lab assistant goes to touch the cloths, then suddenly gasps!
> View attachment 12302
> 
> (Finished)


(CUTE ! I WANT HIM IN MY POUCH ! X3 )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (CUTE ! I WANT HIM IN MY POUCH ! X3 )


(i would actually like to see that as a drawing, that part when you were kind of playing with him, cute )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

(I wanna hold him in my arms <3 )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I wanna hold him in my arms <3 )


( ok )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Dearg said:


> ( ok )


(You... um... didn't feel uncomfortable at the part where I kept Dearg in my pouch and acted like he was my son, did you ?)


----------



## Julen (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (You... um... didn't feel uncomfortable at the part where I kept Dearg in my pouch and acted like he was my son, did you ?)


(Whassup with having tons and tonsa kids Jin? Jeeeeeeeeeesus.....XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Whassup with having tons and tonsa kids Jin? Jeeeeeeeeeesus.....XD)


(STAHP EET, *CUTE 'N' FLUFFY THINGS MOVING IN MY POUCH* MELT MY HEART OKAY !?!?!?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (STAHP EET, *CUTE 'N' FLUFFY THINGS MOVING IN MY POUCH* MELT MY HEART OKAY !?!?!?)


(You could try fitting the fuzzy things in it if you'd want to??? )


----------



## Julen (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (STAHP EET, *CUTE 'N' FLUFFY THINGS MOVING IN MY POUCH* MELT MY HEART OKAY !?!?!?)


( 



 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (You could try fitting the fuzzy things in it if you'd want to??? )


(How small are they to really fit in my pouch, if I may ask ? I'm just a life-sized kangaroo, I can only "carry" so much, thank you)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Julen said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> )


(Mmmmmmmhmmmmmm ?)


----------



## Julen (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Mmmmmmmhmmmmmm ?)


(Huehuehuehuehuehuehuehue :3)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (How small are they to really fit in my pouch, if I may ask ? I'm just a life-sized kangaroo, I can only "carry" so much, thank you)


(That's why I said yee could try to?????)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (That's why I said yee could try to?????)


(You want me to shove 'em into my pouch or something !?!?!?)


----------



## Julen (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Jealous 'cause I got tonsa kids, a lovely wife and a whole pack, and you're all Forever-Alone ? LOL)


(Me right now





I agree. *whimpers*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (You want me to shove 'em into my pouch or something !?!?!?)


(You said you like cute n' fluffy things in your pouch, so you have no reason why you couldn't try?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (You said you like cute n' fluffy things in your pouch, so you have no reason why you couldn't try?)


(The bigger question is... do they actually like it ?
'Cause this pouch of mine is for my babies only !)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 1, 2016)

Julen said:


> (GET OFF OF ME YOU PRICK! *pushes you*)


(Rathalos doesn't regret shooting you that one time now )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (You... um... didn't feel uncomfortable at the part where I kept Dearg in my pouch and acted like he was my son, did you ?)


(Not really)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

(Hehe, sorry... I just have a thing for stuffs like that... I mean, I have 5 plushies at home : two teddy bears, a German sheppherd, a husky, and a kangaroo XD )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

(all i have is a squishy dog bone plush from a con this year, and it squeaks )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

(And me reeaaallllyyyyy wants to hug "little Dearg" in my arms now <3 that pic was so cute omg)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (And me reeaaallllyyyyy wants to hug "little Dearg" in my arms now <3 that pic was so cute omg)


(Thank you, and I'll try and draw it, still kind of new to this art style)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

(*cough cough totally not planning cough to ask you cough to make a new character cough just so I could have him/her cough as my child cough*)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

(yeah he's yours, he doesn't have to be dearg, he can have a different name if you want? OK i'm thinking of a name right now. um...um.. errrgh....popcorn xD.
It's going to take me a bit to get this done, i'll let you know when i have something  )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

(Tyson ?
... Super random name XD )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

(yay, new brother for yaru :3, congrats you adopted him, and I think i got a name for him: _Madra Rua,) (pronunciation: MAD-ruh ROO-uh, it's means red dog, or you can shorten it to Rua. )_


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (yay, new brother for yaru :3, congrats you adopted him, and I think i got a name for him: _Madra Rua,) (pronunciation: MAD-ruh ROO-uh, it's means red dog, or you can shorten it to Rua. )_


(Actually, I've 3 more sons and another daughter XD 2 are Flare and Light, adopted from @Lightning96321 , while Jin Junior (or D.J., shorten for "Double J.") and Angelus are my actual characters)
(Also, I think I'll stick to the name Tyson instead ; 3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

(Question is, do you actually feel like role-playing as this little guy and calling me "father" XD )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Question is, do you actually feel like role-playing as this little guy and calling me "father" XD )


(No, but the character is yours to have, but to show that I'm not joshing here is what i have for you so far.)  



(Will probably finish by sunday..maybe depending on how my work is)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Dearg said:


> {No, but the character is yours to have, but to show that I'm not joshing here is what i have for you so far.}  View attachment 12315 (Will probably finish by sunday..maybe depending on how my work is)


(Hehe, of course, how would you even call someone 7 years younger than you your "father" anyway XD totally reasonable  @Yaruzaru is 5 years older, but his character has been sleeping in Jin's pouch since the early days, that's why he calls me "dad" like that )

(As for the pic : OMG MY LITTLE TYSON AAAAAAAAAA I'M DYING OMG OMG OMG OMG SOOOOO CUUUUUUUUUUTE)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Hehe, of course, how would you even call someone 7 years younger than you your "father" anyway XD totally reasonable  @Yaruzaru is 5 years older, but his character has been sleeping in Jin's pouch since the early days, that's why he calls me "dad" like that )
> 
> (As for the pic : OMG MY LITTLE TYSON AAAAAAAAAA I'M DYING OMG OMG OMG OMG SOOOOO CUUUUUUUUUUTE)


(glad you like it so far  ^-^)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (glad you like it so far  ^-^)


("Like" it !? I LOVE IT <3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

(Also, I'm thinking that you got Jin's reference from my accounts in art-sites in my signature ? 'Cause you got his pose and his figure exactly the way he is X3 )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

( yeah i did, )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Dearg said:


> ( yeah i did, )


(You is awesome X3 Dearg should totally be, like, Tyson's godfather in a RP ! X3)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (You is awesome X3 Dearg should totally be, like, Tyson's godfather in a RP ! X3)


(hmm that could work.)


----------

